# Acid rain on windows......



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Someone help me. I just got my car back from the tint shop and the acid rain on the windows shows up horribly. Does anyone know how to get it off. I've tried a combination of alcohol, bug and tar remover, and plain water. Even when I scratch at it, I can't get it off. Any suggestions because it's all over my car.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

you sure its from the rain? i dont know what the air is like in florida, but it doesnt get a hell of a lot worse then it is here in fresno, and i've never had any trouble with "acidic" rain marks on my car. it could be from the mineral level in your water. where do you typically park your car?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> Someone help me. I just got my car back from the tint shop and the acid rain on the windows shows up horribly. Does anyone know how to get it off. I've tried a combination of alcohol, bug and tar remover, and plain water. Even when I scratch at it, I can't get it off. Any suggestions because it's all over my car.


easy killer, its not acid rain...all tint is like that for 2-3 days after its done. leave them alone, it'll go away on its own. hopefully you didn't make it worse.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I bet you park your car by some lawn sprinklers. Your going to have to get a mild rubbing compound, and buff it out. Just make sure to wax them after you use the compound. It sounds funy but trust meyou need to do it. I cant stress enough to get a mild compound. If you get a strong/abrasive compound you run the risk of scratch the hell out of your windows.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> easy killer, its not acid rain...all tint is like that for 2-3 days after its done. leave them alone, it'll go away on its own. hopefully you didn't make it worse.


Oh I didn't make clear that the spots are on the outside. To give you a visual, it's like rain that accumulated and dried and it's thousands of spots all over the windows. It was always there, only it shows up more with the tinting. What kind of compound should I use?? I'm thinking I'm going to have to take it somewhere and get it buffed out.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that taking it to someone who know how to do it is a great idea. Especially if dont reall know whatg your doing. BUt it will be a lil pricey.
Call around to some detail shop, get some quotes.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buffing glass= no fun at all...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

go to carquest and look for some stuff made by duragloss. i cant remember the name exactly but its in a blue tube. use a buffer and a wool pad and it will come off easily. just be careful b/c it will put swirl marks if you arent careful.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I think they're probably hard water marks. I had some on my car and used a product from Zainos to remove it. I did some research on http://www.detailcity.com/ and there are many products for removing spots on glass that you don't need to use a bugger with. I guess it depends on how bad the spots are, but I'd try some glash polish first.


----------

